# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  new service added

## vipstgsm

Yoigo Spain iPhone 3GS/4/4S/5/5C/5S    Yoigo Spain Generic     Yoigo Spain Nokia SL3 15 Digit NCK    Yoigo Spain Sony / Sony Ericson  *
                                      0668950066  Whatsapp, Viber, iMessage     
                                                        skype : gsm azzeddine** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

